# FR+DH-Trails um Regensburg - Mitfahrt Geißkopf - Alternativen Geißkopf - Hello World



## Aaxx (28. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

meine Wenigkeit ist im letzten Jahr erst nach Regensburg gekommen. Ich wollte jetzt mal hier die Gelegenheit nutzen und auch mal meinen ersten Beitrag verfassen - bis jetzt war ich immer nur als passiver Leser unterwegs. Also, hallo zusammen!

In der letzten Zeit habe ich mal versucht ein wenig die Gegend hier zu erkunden. Leider bin ich bis jetzt noch nicht wirklich fündig geworden - zumindest was *Freeride - DH - Strecken* angeht. Ich habe den Thread über die Marienhöhe natürlich auch mitverfolgt. Mir selbst angeschaut habe ich es noch nicht und soweit ich das so vernehme sind die Alternativen im Regensburger Raum sehr rar gesäht. Da es ja doch den ein oder anderen MTB Interessierten hier gibt, würde ich mich über weitere Ratschläge bzgl. DH- und Freeride-Trails freuen (gern auch per PN). Prinzipiell freu ich mich über alle Kontakte die mal eine Runde drehen wollen!

Bis jetzt habe ich den *Geißkopf *nur im Winter mit dem Snowboard gesehen - jetzt wollte ich das auch mal mit dem Rad antesten! Ich werd morgen vormittags in Regensburg starten und dann fahren bis mir wahrscheinlich die Hände abfallen  Gibt es hier eine Gruppe oder Leute die sich schon mal organisieren um gemeinsam zu Bikeparks fahren?! Wäre cool, auch mal andere Leute aus Regensburg zu kennen die öfters mal hinfahren. Ich geh mal davon aus, dass es morgen nicht mein einziges Mal sein wird  Im Prinzip passt wahrscheinlich noch ein Bike in mein Auto - also wer mitfahren will... bitte sehr!

Da der Bikepark am Geißkopf der einzig mir bekannte hier in der Ecke ist - gibt es noch Alternativen dazu?! Hab mal was von Tschechien gehört?! Wer kann was empfehlen!?

Naja, und dann noch eine Frage - etwas Off-Topic, aber vielleicht kennt´s ja jmd hier: Die Isarwelle in Plattling - ist die zu empfehlen? Hab das noch nie gemacht, will es unbedingt ausprobieren!!

Das war´s erst einmal!
#der Andi!


----------



## speedy_j (28. Juni 2012)

40km vom geißkopf richtung bayerisch eisenstein gibt es noch den bikepark spicak in tschechien.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (29. Juni 2012)

Osternohe und Ochsenkopf sind auch in der Nähe, allerdings in die andere Richtung.

Ansonsten gibts noch genug zu fahren in Rgbg.
Siehe auch die Trail IG die sich jetzt formiert hat.


----------



## der_erce (29. Juni 2012)

Ich glaub ein "Hallo" wäre auch mal angebracht  ! Wie die Jungs schon sagen sind das die nächsten Bikeparks. Ansonsten gibts genügend Trails im Wald  Bayrischer Wald - Das Kanada in Europa  !


----------



## LaCabaneDePomme (30. Juni 2012)

Wir können uns da nur anschließen, eine wunderbare Alternative ist der KONA BIKEPARK in SPICAK, bietet sich auch super für Kombinationen über mehrer Tage an, da nur ca. 40 km entfernt. 

Spezielle Angebote inkl. Übernachtung und KEYCARDS direkt bei uns, kein Anstehen... gleich in den Lift und ab geht's

http://www.restaurant-toni.de/de/mountainbike-am-geisskopf



http://www.restaurant-toni.de/de/bikepark-spicak


----------



## OLB EMan (30. Juni 2012)

der_erce schrieb:


> Bayrischer Wald - Das Kanada in Europa  !



äh ... Wo genau hat sich Kanada im tiefen Wald hat versteckt ? Wissen will 

In Rgbg selbst fahr ich nur das eingangradl  enduro vielleicht noch ... Dhler braucht man eher net


----------



## Schwabenpfeil (1. Juli 2012)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> äh ... Wo genau hat sich Kanada im tiefen Wald hat versteckt ? Wissen will
> 
> In Rgbg selbst fahr ich nur das eingangradl  enduro vielleicht noch ... Dhler braucht man eher net



na  gleich hintern you go first, musst nur rechts abbiegen.  

Gruß Ernie


----------



## der_erce (1. Juli 2012)

http://mountainbiken.arberland-bayerischer-wald.de/


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Juli 2012)

Schwabenpfeil schrieb:


> na gleich hintern you go first, musst nur rechts abbiegen.
> 
> Gruß Ernie


 

mist ... bin immer links abgebogen


----------



## Aaxx (2. Juli 2012)

Erst einmal vielen Dank für die Antworten! Die Info´s, dass es hier viel gibt ist ja ganz nett, aber wenig hilfreich. Der Bikepark am Geißkopf hat mir schon gut gefallen, aber von Regensburg halt auch immer ein Stückchen zu fahren. Schön wäre es hier in der Ecke was zu haben, wo man auch nach Feierabend noch kurz mal den Berg raufschieben kann.




hnx schrieb:


> Osternohe und Ochsenkopf sind auch in der Nähe, allerdings in die andere Richtung.
> 
> Ansonsten gibts noch genug zu fahren in Rgbg.
> Siehe auch die Trail IG die sich jetzt formiert hat.



Also Osternohe habe ich mir im Netz auch mal angeschaut und Geißkopf als bessere Wahl empfunden. Zumindest von Regensburg - naja, im Oktober zieh ich wahrscheinlich nach Nürnberg. Dann werd ich wohl häufiger da hinfahren.




der_erce schrieb:


> http://mountainbiken.arberland-bayerischer-wald.de/



Danke für den Link! Hab ich mir mal angeschaut, aber da sind hauptsächlich MTB-Touren zu finden die eher weniger das repräsentieren, was ich suche.



OLB EMan schrieb:


> äh ... Wo genau hat sich Kanada im tiefen Wald hat versteckt ? Wissen will
> 
> In Rgbg selbst fahr ich nur das eingangradl  enduro vielleicht noch ... Dhler braucht man eher net



Im Moment wirkt es auch so auf mich - zumindest was deinen letzten Kommentar angeht. Wirklich zufriedenstellend ist das aber nicht 



speedy_j schrieb:


> 40km vom geißkopf richtung bayerisch eisenstein gibt es noch den bikepark spicak in tschechien.



Den hab ich mir jetzt auch mal im Netz angeschaut. Schaut gut aus  Muss ich nur warten, bis ich meinen VW Bus wieder hier habe, dann lohnt es sich mal über ein ganzes WE zu fahren. Gibt es hier evtl. schon Fahrgemeinschaften oder so?

Grüße
Andi


----------



## teatimetom (2. Juli 2012)

ja mit mir kannst Fahrgemeinschaft machen.
Bin aber heimschläfer und muss so jeden Tag erneut von kelheim nach Spizak fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (3. Juli 2012)

Aaxx schrieb:


> Erst einmal vielen Dank für die Antworten! Die Info´s, dass es hier viel gibt ist ja ganz nett, aber wenig hilfreich. Der Bikepark am Geißkopf hat mir schon gut gefallen, aber von Regensburg halt auch immer ein Stückchen zu fahren. Schön wäre es hier in der Ecke was zu haben, wo man auch nach Feierabend noch kurz mal den Berg raufschieben kann.


 
na im westen existiert doch noch einiges ... rumpel, scheißheisl und pfarrsteig. da kann man schon ein wenig spass haben. massig höhenmeter gibts halt hier nicht.

im norden gibts noch was gebautes ... war aber selbst nie dort



> Im Moment wirkt es auch so auf mich - zumindest was deinen letzten Kommentar angeht. Wirklich zufriedenstellend ist das aber nicht


 
heut is mir ne boxxer auf der steinernen brücke entgegekommen ... hehe ... vielleicht brauht man ja auf dem rumpligen pflaster soviel federweg 

Spicak musst auf jedenfall mal hin ... der tom fährt immer freitags  und nimmt dich sicher gern mir  net zu lang warten, da der park nur bis mitte september offen hat


----------



## Aaxx (3. Juli 2012)

teatimetom schrieb:


> ja mit mir kannst Fahrgemeinschaft machen.
> Bin aber heimschläfer und muss so jeden Tag erneut von kelheim nach Spizak fahren



Hehe... ja gern! Hab gehört, dass Du immer Freitags fährst?! Oder bist Du nicht der Tom? Also für ne Fahrgemeinschaft bin ich gerne zu haben, auch wenn´s nen Tagestrip ist - im Moment hab ich eh ein Auto in dem man nicht mit Bike pennen kann 

Wann und wie oft bist Du denn unterwegs? Von RBG sind´s ja immerhin noch  fast 2h?!



OLB EMan schrieb:


> na im westen existiert doch noch einiges ... rumpel, scheißheisl und pfarrsteig. da kann man schon ein wenig spass haben. massig höhenmeter gibts halt hier nicht.
> 
> im norden gibts noch was gebautes ... war aber selbst nie dort



Na das ist doch schon was! Pfarrsteig hab ich jetzt schon mal gehört, die beiden anderen noch nit. Vielleicht wenn ich weiß wo ich suchen muss, dann schau ich mir das nur zu gern mal an. Ja das gebaute im Norden hab ich jetzt auch schon mehrmals gehört, aber genaueres weiß ich da auch nicht...



OLB EMan schrieb:


> heut is mir ne boxxer auf der steinernen brücke entgegekommen ... hehe ... vielleicht brauht man ja auf dem rumpligen pflaster soviel federweg
> 
> Spicak musst auf jedenfall mal hin ... der tom fährt immer freitags  und nimmt dich sicher gern mir  net zu lang warten, da der park nur bis mitte september offen hat



Haha... ja seh ich genauso. Steinerne Brücke ist noch nicht ohne!! Unter 180 geht da nix 

Gruß Andi


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Juli 2012)

Aaxx schrieb:


> Na das ist doch schon was! Pfarrsteig hab ich jetzt schon mal gehört, die beiden anderen noch nit. Vielleicht wenn ich weiß wo ich suchen muss, dann schau ich mir das nur zu gern mal an. Ja das gebaute im Norden hab ich jetzt auch schon mehrmals gehört, aber genaueres weiß ich da auch nicht...


 
wo bistn überhaupt schon gefahrn?

na ich bin zwar net so der dhler hier ... aber können ja mal ne runde da draussen im westen drehen wennst bock hast.

und der tom is scho der tom


----------



## teatimetom (4. Juli 2012)

der tom wurde ein weiteres mal überführt worden, ja fast jeden freitag spitzak  
und fast jedes Wochenende verzeih ich mich dann nach Österreich . (und bleib dann in München, wo ich Mo - Donnerstag wohne.)

hab dich wohl schonmal in live gesehen ? 
mei, nach spizak sinds bloß zwei stunden, kann man fahren


----------



## Xexano (5. Juli 2012)

Mensch, TimTom. Warum sagt denn mir keiner, dass jemand jeden Freitag direkt fast vor meiner Haustür nach Spicak fährt?! Da wär ich schon öfters mal mitgefahrn. Wann fährst du denn immer so los? (Uhrzeitmässig)

Kopfsteinpflaster in RGBG ist scho' schlimm  Selbst meine Stadtschlampe ist voll-gefedert  

OLB hat schon recht. Trotz Abriss des BB-Trails gibt es hier noch viele schöne Möglichkeiten. Wenn man sogar pedalier- und schiebefreudig ist, kann man auch etwas weiter weg spannende Trails finden. 

Meint ihr mit "Norden" den Rockerwald oder eher so gen Adlersberg? Bei letzterem: Falls es das ist, was ich immer fahre: Ist eine nette Speed-Strecke mit ein paar Mulden, die einem zum leichten Abheben einladen. Aber nix spektakuläres wie im Vergleich zum Ex-BB. Oder es gibt was neues, was ich noch nicht kenne...

Achja, im Süden gibt es auch noch ein paar "Überraschungen". Eine davon ist sogar noch legal (Dirtpark)!


----------



## teatimetom (7. Juli 2012)

hey xexano, wir koennen gern miteinander fahren...bist  ja auch aus der gegend. 
Normal fahr uch.so gegen acht.bisl spaeter durch regensburg durch richtung spizak.
stehe grade im stau auf der.beschlssensten autobahn sùddeutschlands 
war gestern noch weg und bin erst um acht.losgekommen.... des is jetzt die strafe dafuer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (30. August 2013)

Moin allerseits,
ich grabe das hier mal aus, da ich grade in Regensburg bin und die nächsten 4-5 Wochenenden an Mitfahrgelegenheiten für 1-3 tägige Parkbesuche interessiert wäre. Gegen aufgerundetes Spritgeld, versteht sich


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. September 2013)

Habe morgen noch bis zu 4 Plätze zum Geißkopf anzubieten. Abfahrt ~10:00 in Regensburg. Bitte schnell melden, wenn Interesse.


----------

